# Die schlechten News reissen nicht ab: RX VEGA mit erheblichen Fertigungsproblemen



## mad-onion (22. August 2017)

Tja, wenn man Erfolg erzwingen will, geht es meistens schief!
So ungefähr dürfte die Moral aus der Geschichte rund um Vega 10, alias Radeon RX Vega sein.
Viele erinnern sich sicher, dass es einiges an Beschwerden, Problemen und Ungereimtheiten seit dem Launch der RX Vega gibt/gab.
Das waren bisher: 

der Hohe Verbrauch, 
die unausgereiften Treiber, 
die teil-deaktivierten GPUs, 
die deutlich unter den Erwartungen liegende Performance, 
das UVP-Debakel, 
der Bundle-Zwang, 
verärgerte Tester, die aufgrund innerhalb von wenigen Tagen nachträglich unvorhersehbarer erheblich angehobener Preise ihr Fazit mit der aktuellen Preisgestaltung deutlich anders ziehen würden und sich verarscht/manipuliert/ausgenutzt vorkommen, 
die schlechte Verfügbarkeit 
oder dass nur Vega 64, nicht aber der kleine Bruder Vega56 released wurde... 

Und als wäre das alles nicht eh schon viel zu viel negative Publissity, kam nun auch noch ans Tageslicht, dass es in der Fertigung 
einige Probleme gibt, welche diese nicht nur erheblich ausbremsen und verteuern, sondern auch noch Qualitäts- und Quantitäts- 
schwankungen offenbaren,  welche sogar zur ungewollten, physischen Beschädigung der GPU führen könnten.

Um die Problematik verständlich zu erklären, erlaube ich mir, gewisse Grundlagen im Vorhinein zu erläutern.
Die neuen Radeon RX Vega setzen auf einen besonderen Arbeitsspeicher, den sogenannten HBM2 (High Bandwith Memory, 2te Generation).
Dieser Speicher wird in der Fertigung auf einen sogenannten Interposer direkt mit der GPU verbunden und somit direkt mit auf das PCB der GPU gepackt.
Darum sieht man auf der nackten Platine von Vega Grafikkarten auch nicht das gewohnte Bild, Speicherchips, die rund um die GPU positioniert sind.
Was an HBM2 so viel besser ist, ist ein anderes Thema, hier ist erstmal nur wichtig, dass es so gemacht wird.
AMD lässt die GPUs von drei verschiedenen Auftragsfertigern herstellen, das sind dann die nackten GPUs "ohne" Speicher.
Geht man bisher offiziell davon aus, dass der Speicher nur von einem einzigen Hersteller stammt, besagen aktuelle Gerüchte, 
dass sowohl von Samsung als auch von SK Hynix welche zum Einsatz kommen.  

Die GPUs ohne Speicher werden an AMD geliefert und gehen von da zum nächsten Auftragsfertiger.
Die GPU und der HBM2 Speicher werden dann  dort im Flip-Chip-Verfahren auf dem Interposer "verheiratet", 
also GPU + HBM2 zu einer Einheit gemacht, die ab dann "Package" heisst.

Dann gehts wieder zu AMD und von da...?!  Richtig!!  
Zum nächsten Auftragsfertiger, der dann die Packages mit dem PCB der GPU verbindet, welche anschliessend wieder an AMD gehen.
Nun bekommen die Boardpartner wie MSI, Asus, Sapphire und wie sie alle Heissen ihre GPUs geliefert, mit denen sie ihre Grafikkarten herstellen können.
Soviel zum Produktionskreislauf.. Zugegeben, viel hin und her, aber so hat sich AMD das nunmal ausgedacht..  
(Klingt für mich jetzt schon sehr aufwendig und mit hohen Unkosten verbunden)

Da wir nun die Basis geschaffen haben um zu verstehen was jetzt eigentlich los ist, kommen wir zu Kern der Sache..
Es gibt leider physisch unterschiedliche Ausführungen der RX Vega GPUs, bisher sind drei verschiedene bekannt.

GPU DIE und HBM DIEs unterschiedlich hoch, Lücken zwischen den einzelnen "Abteilungen" 
gefüllte Ritzen + eine vorgenommene Anpassung der Bauhöhe und somit eine plane Oberfläche, wie vorgesehen. 
Anstatt Samsung Speicher ist welcher von SK Hynix zu finden. 

Wie man sich bestimmt denken kann, ist bei unterschiedlichen Bauhöhen die Lastverteilung sowie die Wärmeableitung 
Stellenweise suboptimal, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken. Dazu kommt, dass der Inerposer, der unter GPU und Speicher 
eine durchgehende Schicht bildet, äusserst empfindlich ist und laut AMD schnell bricht. Mit dem Füllen der Ritzen geht man 
zwar einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber die unterschiedliche Höhe wird damit nicht aufgehoben, das passiert nur in 
einem von drei Fällen.

Zum einen soll es beim Zusammenführen Probleme geben, da Auftragsfertiger mit älteren SMT-Anlagen in der Fertigung schneller 
physische Schäden im Flip-Chip-Verfahren verursachen können. 
Zum anderen können die Boardpartner nicht auswählen, welche Version sie erhalten (1,2 oder 3?) 
So sollen nun Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergriffen werden, manche Kühler und deren Anpressdruck müssen ggf neu justiert oder gar konzipiert.
Auch von einem Umstieg von 4 auf 6 Befestigungsschrauben um die GPU ist die Rede, was auch zwei weitere Löcher im PCB erfordern würde 
und dieses somit auch erstmal wieder entworfen werden müsste.

Ein Reviewer hat bereits bekannt gegeben, dass sein Muster der Vega 56 soeben das zeitliche gesgnet habe, pünktlich nach dem letzten Test..
Auch ist die Rede davon, dass die Vega 56 generell anderen Speicher bekäme als die 64er.

*Mein persönliches Fazit:*

Sollte das alles so stimmen, dürfte das publikwerden dieser Details quasi als der finale Todesstoß für Vega gelten.
Klar, weniger Technikinteressierte werden hiervon wenig mitbekommen oder verstehen (wollen), jedoch würde es in der Tat 
die Endprodukte ganz sicher weiter verteuern, als auch die MArkteinführung nach hinten verschieben, evtl. sogar das ein oder 
andere Custom-Modell unrentabel machen, woraufhin es ggf. vor Erscheinen gestrichen würde. 
AMD hätte besser den Mund von Anfang an nicht so voll genommen und seine Entwicklung etweder weitergetreiben, bevor released wird. 
Oder es ohne große Worte eingestampft und nicht die ganze Welt an der Nase herumgeführt und sich und allen anderen diesen peinlichen Release erspart!
Jetzt wundert mich einiges nicht mehr... 
Z.B. warum es keinen Livestream zum Release gab, oder es generell sehr still ist, wenn es um gewisse Details geht, warum Vega 56 noch nicht released ist, 
warum die Karten nun doch teurer sind als zu Release gedacht und warum sie so schlecht verfügbar sind... usw..

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht auf Vega umsteigen, auch schon vor Bekanntwerden der obigen Infos.
Ich mime nicht den (un)freiwilligen Betatester, schon gar nicht zu dem (Auf-)Preis.
In diesem Fall: sollen sich die Miner damit eindecken, wenn dann die GPUs wegen ungleichmäßiger Lastverteilung "knacken" 
haben sie wenigstens einen gültigen Reklamationsgrund, der nicht aufs zweckentfremdende Mining zurückzuführen wäre!


Quellen:
Tomshardware
Hardwareluxx

MfG, 

mad-onion


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2017)

Und Du kaufst von dem Problemhersteller eine Grafikkkarte


> Radeon R9 390 PCS+ 8GB


?
Komisch.


----------



## shootme55 (22. August 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und Du kaufst von dem Problemhersteller eine Grafikkkarte
> ?
> Komisch.



Was hat Hawaii damit zu tun?

Klar, seine News ist nicht gerade freundlich, aber deine Meldung ist rein provokant und unnötig.

Hoffe trotzdem mal dass das nur Falschmeldungen sind. Vermutlich denkt Mad Onion ähnlich.


----------



## mad-onion (22. August 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und Du kaufst von dem Problemhersteller eine Grafikkkarte
> ?
> Komisch.



Vor fast zwei Jahren habe ich mir diese Grafikkarte geleistet und halte es bis dato immernoch nicht für eine Fehlentscheidung.
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wo da der Bezug zur Newsmeldung ist? 

Wer meine Beiträge hier aus den letzten Jahren mal recherchiert, der wird schnell sehen, dass ich mit AMD bisher eigentlich immer sympathisiert habe.
Ich bin trotzdem alles andere als ein Fanboy, wenn ich mir Hardware kaufe, dann habe ich meist ein festes Budget, innerhalb dessen ich den aktuellen Preisleistungsknaller raussuche und das wird dann gekauft.
Mir egal welcher Name drauf steht, ich will für mein Geld einfach die beste Leistung in meinem Budget.. 
Bringt AMD  eine verbesserte Vega zum annehmbaren Preis und verabschiedet sich von den aktuellen, unlauteren Methoden (was sie, als Intel vor Jahren solche Methoden anwand, vor Gericht ziehen liess) bin ich auch gerne bereit über einen Erwerb dieser Hardware nachzudenken und ggf. auch zuzuschlagen.

Und glaube mir, niemand freut sich mehr, wenn AMD wieder auf den rechten Weg kommt, dadurch erfolgreicher wird und endlich wieder schwarze Zahlen schreibt, sich dann seine Fabs zurückholt und sich alles in einen 50/50 Markt zwischen Intel/AMD und Nvidia/AMD entwickeln würde. Davon würden letzendlich alle profitieren.


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

Also ich finde Vega super. Seit der Vorstellung kann man in Ruhe GTX1070 oder 1080 kaufen. Die werden lange preisstabil bleiben.
RX Vega 64 ist echt nur für AMD Fans und RX Vega 56 wird eine gute 1070 Alternative für Leute die FreeSync nutzen möchten.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (23. August 2017)

Das kann doch keine Fake news sein, wenn es sogar AMD slides für die Hersteller gibt, die die verschieden großen Packages zeigen. Letztendlich sollte es, wenn das fertige Produkt bei uns Konsumenten ankommt, wenig Probleme bereiten, ich meine wer guckt schon unter nen Kühler. Die Partner müssen sich dafür was einfallen lassen und für alle die nen Kühlerwechsel vornehmen (ich wahrscheinlich auch), müssen in den un-molded Packages eben auf LQM verzichten und nen ganz kleinen Klecks WLP mehr auftragen. So schlimm wie sich das anhört ist es doch gar nicht für uns End-User.
Und deinem Fazit stehe ich kritisch gegenüber. Vega ist technisch wieder eine super Karte geworden und wer auf Marketingsprüche der Hersteller reinfällt oder was davon hält, ist selbst schuld. AMD ist hier wie bei Ryzen den selben Weg gegangen, zwei separate Architekturen für den Server und Gaming Markt können sie sich nicht leisten und daher kriegen wir eine abgespeckte Server GPU serviert. Wem das nicht passt greift eben ins Grüne Lager ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ und hört bitte auf über die überzogenen Preise zu meckern, wenn innerhalb von Sekunden tausende von Grafikkarten abverkauft werden, die sowieso schon schlecht Verfügbar sind, dann ist eine Preissteigerung schon vorprogrammiert... Ganze Kontinente haben zu Release nicht eine einzige Vega gesehen. Ich gebe auch zu der Release war nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber was hätten sie sonst tun sollen? Ihr eigenes Produkt schlecht reden? 
Soviel also zum "Todesstoß", ich werde mir trotzdem ne V56 holen (bei MSRP€ versteht sich )

Vega 56 könnte tatsächlich Hynix Speicher mit 1,3V bekommen, mit dem 17.8.1 Treiber lässt der sich nun aber frei takten, was wiederum wenig Sorge bereiten sollte.
Ansonsten schön zusammengefasst das ganze , auch wenn PCGH davon heute berichten wird und neues Theater dabei entsteht


----------



## tsd560ti (23. August 2017)

Sind halt einige Fallstricke wenn man als erste eine Innovation/ein neues Produkt bringt,  aber AMD kann dich diese ganzen "Fehlerchen" kaum noch leisten.  

Je nach Preisentwicklung und Treiberverbesssrungen wird eine RX56 interessant für mich, zumindest wenn mein Mk26 drauf passt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2017)

Wobei schon lange bekannt ist, das auf der Vega56 langsamerer Speicher sitzt.


----------



## joylancer (23. August 2017)

Zu Memory HBM2, Hynix? Samsung? Ich habe hier ein Testobjekt, Vega64 mit Micron Speicher (lt. GPU-Z), dann sind das schon 3 im Bunde.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2017)

Diese Probleme mit Vega sind nicht schön, ich hoffe trotzdem das die Vega56 bei den Boardpartnern für gute Custommodelle sorgt damit ich meine am Limit laufende 390 auswechseln kann.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (23. August 2017)

Danuj schrieb:


> Hm, da steht viel unrichtiges.
> 
> Das GPU Die ist immer gleich hoch, da Vega56 nur teildeaktivierte Vega64 sind.



Das mag sein, allerdings ist das Package beim un-molded design 0,1mm zu hoch und bereitet für die Partner damit Probleme.


----------



## yingtao (23. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Das mag sein, allerdings ist das Package beim un-molded design 0,1mm zu hoch und bereitet für die Partner damit Probleme.



Ob das den Partnern wirklich Probleme bereitet seit erstmal dahin gestellt. AMD gibt an das der Höhenunterschied zwischen 0,04mm und 0,1mm liegen kann. 0,1mm ist dünner als ein menschliches Haar. Wie Hardwareluxx schreibt gab es bei deren Tests keine Unterschiede, da der Höhenversatz so gering ist das die Wärmeleitpaste das ausgleicht. Tom's Hardware schreibt das man bei einer eher dickflüssigen Wärmeleitpaste das Drehmoment um 0,05Nm bis 0,1Nm erhöhen musste um eine ähnliche Temperaturkurve zu erhalten. 0,1Nm ist quasi nichts. Das sind 10g Gewicht mit 1m Hebelarm. Ich weiß nicht wie die getestet haben und ob deren Messwerkzeug überhaupt so genau das Drehmoment messen kann. Die Schraubenlänge messen und entsprechend zurückrechnen ist meiner Meinung nach aber kein genaues Verfahren (auch wenn von vielen genutzt wird, da günstig). Auch können die gemessenen Temperaturunterschiede schlicht daher kommen das verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten genutzt wurden und es wird nicht gesagt wie groß der Unterschied in der Temperatur überhaupt war. Der gemessene Unterschied kann auch so gering sein das er innerhalb der Messtoleranz liegt.

Am Ende widersprechen sich beide Seiten im eigenen Artikel. Beide schreiben als Fazit das die 0,1mm Höhenunterschied ein Problem seien, aber in den Tests die sie durchgeführt haben hat der Höhenunterschied kein Problem verursacht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. August 2017)

yingtao schrieb:


> ...Am Ende widersprechen sich beide Seiten im eigenen Artikel. Beide schreiben als Fazit das die 0,1mm Höhenunterschied ein Problem seien, aber in den Tests die sie durchgeführt haben hat der Höhenunterschied kein Problem verursacht.


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Der Absatz des HBM2 hat kaum einen Unterschied gezeigt, der bei den zwei Packages aber schon. Ich nutze hier Laborwerkzeuge und Präzisionsdrehmomentschrauber und weiß sehr genau, was ich mache. Ich habe das Ganze fast eine Woche mit zwei verschiedenen AIB diskutiert, die übrigens sogar  von sich aus an mich herangetreten sind, weil es eben massive Probleme im Werk gab und ich die Jungs vom R&D seit Jahren auch persönlich gut kenne. Wenn AMD den Entwicklern schreibt, dass es mit den Packages keine Probleme geben _dürfte_, dann ist es was anderes als wenn es keine Probleme geben_ wird_. Eingebauter Konjunktiv ist immer ein Alarmsignal. Und genauso kam es dann auch. Was glaubt ihr wohl, warum Asus gerade Vorserienmuster durch die Redaktionen schickt...  Viele hängen nämlich mittlerweile Wochen hinterher, weil so Einiges noch einmal geändert werden musste 

Ist ein Kühler für gemoldete Packages entwickelt worden und kommt auf ein ungemoldetes, dann sind die Stopper so ausgelegt, dass ein zu hoher Druck auf den ohnehin schon empfindlichen Interposer ausgeübt wird. Crack-Gefahr einprogrammiert.  Was aber jeder gern vergisst: die Auflageflächen sind unterschiedlich, weil die Package-Größe extrem differiert! Der abweichende Drehmoment, den ich an den Schrauben messen kann, muss dann noch auf die Fläche umgelegt werden, die beim ungemoldeten extrem klein ist, denn es trifft erst einmal nur den asymetrisch sitzenden Die der GPU. Im umgekehrten Fall kann man es mit WLP ausgleichen, was aber nicht wirklich schön ist.


----------



## mad-onion (23. August 2017)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Der Absatz des HBM2 hat kaum einen Unterschied gezeigt, der bei den zwei Packages aber schon. Ich nutze hier Laborwerkzeuge und Präzisionsdrehmomentschrauber und weiß sehr genau, was ich mache. Ich habe das Ganze fast eine Woche mit zwei verschiedenen AIB diskutiert, die übrigens sogar  von sich aus an mich herangetreten sind, weil es eben massive Probleme im Werk gab und ich die Jungs vom R&D seit Jahren auch persönlich gut kenne. Wenn AMD den Entwicklern schreibt, dass es mit den Packages keine Probleme geben _dürfte_, dann ist es was anderes als wenn es keine Probleme geben_ wird_. Eingebauter Konjunktiv ist immer ein Alarmsignal. Und genauso kam es dann auch. Was glaubt ihr wohl, warum Asus gerade Vorserienmuster durch die Redaktionen schickt...  Viele hängen nämlich mittlerweile Wochen hinterher, weil so Einiges noch einmal geändert werden musste
> 
> Ist ein Kühler für gemoldete Packages entwickelt worden und kommt auf ein ungemoldetes, dann sind die Stopper so ausgelegt, dass ein zu hoher Druck auf den ohnehin schon empfindlichen Interposer ausgeübt wird. Crack-Gefahr einprogrammiert.  Was aber jeder gern vergisst: die Auflageflächen sind unterschiedlich, weil die Package-Größe extrem differiert! Der abweichende Drehmoment, den ich an den Schrauben messen kann, muss dann noch auf die Fläche umgelegt werden, die beim ungemoldeten extrem klein ist, denn es trifft erst einmal nur den asymetrisch sitzenden Die der GPU. Im umgekehrten Fall kann man es mit WLP ausgleichen, was aber nicht wirklich schön ist.


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung und indirekte Verifizierung meiner diesbezüglichen Worte.. Mögen die an Miner verkauften GPUs cracken.. [emoji16]


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. August 2017)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Ach lieber Format C macht mal lieber auch bei Nvidia die probleme aufmerksam nur das problem ist da macht ihr garnichts  .Bei AMD macht ihr gross tram tram  aber bei nvidia selbst seit ihr kleinlaut
> Besonders diese Aussage  Die Sind von sich an mich herangetreten , wenn du wirklich so schlau bist  warum arbeitest nicht für die  aber nein tust nicht machst hier ob du der Ober Guru der HW bist


*Als hätte ich das noch nicht*... Du musst halt alle Artikel lesen. Nur dass NV bei den Referenzkarten bisher kaum Fehler gemacht hat.

Und mal so ganz unter uns:
Ich veröffentliche auch Artikel in den Medien, völlig richtig. Aber was hier im Labor an Vorabtests und Entwicklungen passiert, hat mit Tom's Hardware und den Medien erst einmal nichts zu tun. Ich bin kein angestellter Redakteur oder Freelancer, sondern aberbeite als Labor mit einer Art Werksvertrag für TH. Kleiner, aber wichtiger Unterschied. So wie Aris für die Netzteile auch. Der Rest geht keinen was an (außer meine Kunden und das Finanzamt).


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Der Absatz des HBM2 hat kaum einen Unterschied gezeigt, der bei den zwei Packages aber schon. Ich nutze hier Laborwerkzeuge und Präzisionsdrehmomentschrauber und weiß sehr genau, was ich mache. Ich habe das Ganze fast eine Woche mit zwei verschiedenen AIB diskutiert, die übrigens sogar  von sich aus an mich herangetreten sind, weil es eben massive Probleme im Werk gab und ich die Jungs vom R&D seit Jahren auch persönlich gut kenne. Wenn AMD den Entwicklern schreibt, dass es mit den Packages keine Probleme geben _dürfte_, dann ist es was anderes als wenn es keine Probleme geben_ wird_. Eingebauter Konjunktiv ist immer ein Alarmsignal. Und genauso kam es dann auch. Was glaubt ihr wohl, warum Asus gerade Vorserienmuster durch die Redaktionen schickt...  Viele hängen nämlich mittlerweile Wochen hinterher, weil so Einiges noch einmal geändert werden musste
> 
> *Ist ein Kühler für gemoldete Packages entwickelt worden und kommt auf ein ungemoldetes, dann sind die Stopper so ausgelegt, dass ein zu hoher Druck auf den ohnehin schon empfindlichen Interposer ausgeübt wird. Crack-Gefahr einprogrammiert.*  Was aber jeder gern vergisst: die Auflageflächen sind unterschiedlich, weil die Package-Größe extrem differiert! Der abweichende Drehmoment, den ich an den Schrauben messen kann, muss dann noch auf die Fläche umgelegt werden, die beim ungemoldeten extrem klein ist, denn es trifft erst einmal nur den asymetrisch sitzenden Die der GPU. Im umgekehrten Fall kann man es mit WLP ausgleichen, was aber nicht wirklich schön ist.





Gilt deine folgende Aussage aus deinem Artikel weiterhin? Aus persönlichem Interesse zwecks möglichem Umbau der Vega56 Referenzplatine auf Fullcover Wakü:


> Wir haben im Eigenversuch beide PCBs gegeneinander  verglichen,  die Karten jeweils mit einen vordefinierten Power Limit so  laufen  lassen, dass sie im gleichen Gaming-Loop ca. 260 Watt an Leistung   aufgenommen haben. Als Paste kamen dafür die *etwas viskosere Diamond  von Innovation Cooling* im Vergleich mit der ziemlich *dünnflüssigen  Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly* zum Einsatz.
> Um unter Last eine ähnliche Erwärmungskurve bei  beiden Packages  hinzubekommen, musste man bei der Diamond tatsächlich  einen etwas  höheren Anpressdruck für das niedrigere Package nutzen  (zwischen ca.  0.05 und 0.1 Nm mehr). Da viele Herstellern zudem mit  Stoppern  arbeiten, um ein Überdrehen zu verhindern, kann dies zu einem  Problem  werden, wenn dann plötzlich das Drehmoment doch nicht mehr  ausreicht,  weil z.B. die Gewinde zu Ende sind.
> 
> Bei der *deutlichen flüssigeren Kryonaut war es  hingegen egal,  welches der beiden Packages bei identischem Anpressdruck  verwendet  wurde.* Nur ist es leider so, dass nicht so viskose Pasten eher   nicht für den industriellen Einsatz mit vorkonfektioniertem Auftrag auf   dem Heatsink geeignet sind




Von Aquacomputer habe ich folgende Aussage zu dieser Problematik erhalten:


> Hallo,
> 
> da sich auch die Standardkühler nicht darum kümmern (plane Fläche) wird   es wohl reichen ein wenig mehr Paste aufzutragen - der Test bei Toms   Hardware scheint das ja auch zu bestätigen. Der Speicher wird ansonsten   auch ganz sicher weitaus weniger Wärme abwerfen als die GPU.
> 
> Das Thema Backplate können wir erst einschätzen wenn der Verkauf der   Kühler beginnt. Aktuell sind wir da eher skeptisch da NVIDIA zumindest   aus Gamer-Sicht besser da steht und das macht sich bei der Nachfrage in   der Regel immer recht deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. August 2017)

Ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie hoch die Gewindehülsen bei  Kühler A oder B sind, das weiß nur der Hersteller selbst. Ich würde aber generell nur dünnflüssigere, nicht viskose Paste nutzen und diese mit dem Spatel auftragen. Wenn das Package ungemoldet ist, hat es sich bewährt, die Paste auf dem Die aufzutragen und dann mit dem Spatel in Richtung HBM2 zu ziehen, So bekommt man dort automatisch den etwas dickeren Auftrag und der überflüssige Rest drückst sich automatisch weg. Allerdings würde ich beim Festziehen diagonal alternierend schrauben und auch die Gewindedrehungen mitzählen. Das sollte wirklich einigermaßen gleichmäßig festgezogen werden. Das passt schon.

 Aber ich kenne auch die Messreihen zweier AIBs mit dem Modell 1 und 2 und da liegen echt Welten dazwischen. Die experimentieren ja noch mit unterschiedlichen Federschrauben. Aber diese Dinge sind leider nichts für die Öffentlichkeit. Da muss man auch schon mal integer bleiben und den Deckel drauf lassen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

Die EKWB Kühler sind bereits im Umlauf, Aquacomputer zieht diese Woche nach und Watercool hat sich auch schon gemeldet. Anscheinend hat sich niemand über dieses Thema seine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## yummycandy (26. August 2017)

Klingt jetzt dämlich, aber würde es nicht reichen, im Bedarfsfall Wärmeleitpads auf den RAM zu befestigen? Ist bestimmt günstiger, als den Kühler in 2 Versionen zu bringen.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. August 2017)

Klingt eher nach nem Jammerlappen der nicht das bekommen hat, was er auf seinen Wunschzettel geschrieben hat.


----------



## Skrondgar (27. August 2017)

Poor Volta.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. August 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die EKWB Kühler sind bereits im Umlauf, Aquacomputer zieht diese Woche nach und Watercool hat sich auch schon gemeldet. Anscheinend hat sich niemand über dieses Thema seine Gedanken gemacht.



Denke ich auch. Sie haben es womöglich schlicht nicht bemerkt oder fälschlich für unwichtig erachtet.
Bei solchen Produkten ist es ja immer wichtig, zeitnahe alles anbieten zu können, sonst hat sich die Herde schon beim Konkurrenten eingedeckt. Man benötigt aber schon etwas Vorlaufzeit. Zuvor muss erst noch das finale Design der Karte bekannt sein und der Kühler erstellt werden, Prototypen gecheckt (der Fehler scheint ja nicht so leicht zu bemerken zu sein) und dann geht es ab in die Großproduktion.
Jeder will der Erste/Schnellste/am besten Verfügbare sein.

Diese ganze Hektik kann halt auch mal dafür verantwortlich sein, dass die ersten Chargen nicht alles Notwendige berücksichtigen.
Ich kann mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen, dass es nicht die schlechteste Idee wäre, auf eine spätere Revision der Kühler zu warten.


----------



## Freiheraus (28. August 2017)

Obwohl es derzeit einfach nichts an Games gibt, das ich spielen will, reißt mein Interesse an Vega (56) nicht ab. Und dabei bin ich nicht mal Miner(Spekulant).


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. August 2017)

schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: die News ist viel zu wertend geschrieben. Alle schnippischen Kommentare im Text gehören in die "Eigene Meinung" unten und haben in der News an sich nichts verloren.

Wenn die News stimmen, dann erklärt das einiges an der Verspätung von Vega. Hoffentlich zahlt sich das durch HBM gewonnene Know-How wenigstens bei Navi aus. Bis dahin bleibt Vega wohl eine Randerscheinung - aus guten Gründen.

EDIT:


mad-onion schrieb:


> [...] AMD hätte besser den Mund von Anfang an  nicht so voll genommen und seine Entwicklung etweder weitergetreiben,  bevor released wird.
> Oder es ohne große Worte eingestampft und nicht die ganze Welt an der  Nase herumgeführt und sich und allen anderen diesen peinlichen Release  erspart!
> Jetzt wundert mich einiges nicht mehr...


Wenn man schon zwei verschiedene Speicher von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern fertigen lässt, dann macht man das nur, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht. Ich glaube, dass der Speicher (mal wieder) das Hauptproblem war, welches die Verzögerung und die knappe Verfügbarkeit zur Folge hatte.
"Gar nicht releasen", wie von dir vorgeschlagen, ist übrigens keine Option, schließlich hat man schon im Voraus mit den Fertigern Verträge über ein gewisses Chipkontingent abgeschlossen. Die einfach mal so aufzukündigen geht halt nicht so einfach. Da stellt man lieber seine Chips her und verkauft die unter Verlust, da geht weniger Geld bei flöten.
Des weiteren mal zu deinem Tonfall: stell dir vor, eine GPU lässt sich mal nicht "so einfach" herstellen. Vega mag nicht so gut sein, wie Nvidia, aber von "peinlich" kann bei einer der komplexesten für Endnutzer erschwinglichen Maschinen des Planeten meiner Meinung nach keine Rede sein. Vega ist wegen mir nicht konkurrenzfähig, aber bevor ich Vega als "peinlich" abstemple, würde ich mir erstmal anschauen, wie viel Wissen in Vega geflossen ist und was für eine enorme Wertschöpfung dieser Grafikchip nichtsdestotrotz darstellt. Und dann würde ich merken, dass so ein Tonfall einfach unangebracht ist.


mad-onion schrieb:


> [...]Z.B.  warum es keinen Livestream zum Release gab, oder es generell sehr still  ist, wenn es um gewisse Details geht, warum Vega 56 noch nicht released  ist,
> warum die Karten nun doch teurer sind als zu Release gedacht und warum sie so schlecht verfügbar sind... usw..
> [...]


Die Sache mit dem Live-Stream wurde doch schon hundert Mal durchgekaut. Wie würdest denn du eine öffentliche Pressekonferenz zu einem Produkt gestalten, bei dem jeder sehen will, dass es die Konkurrenz zerstört, aber es in Wirklichkeit mit Ach und Krach mit der Konkurrenz mithalten kann? Wie würdest du dieses Wissen publik machen, außer "gar nicht"?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Atma (28. August 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Obwohl es derzeit einfach nichts an Games gibt, das ich spielen will, reißt mein Interesse an Vega (56) nicht ab. Und dabei bin ich nicht mal Miner(Spekulant).


Für den Winter will eben vorgesorgt sein. Ist schon praktisch, wenn die eigene Grafikkarte zu dieser Jahreszeit mehr heizt als FPS bringt.


----------



## JanJake (28. August 2017)

Ich verstehe das gejammer nicht!

Es ist alles vor Release bekannt gewesen?! 

Vega ist eben die Konkurrenz zur 1080 und 1070. Damit hat sich das. Verbrauch halt mehr, ja und?! Nvidia hatte auch mal eine Karte die 100W mehr gefressen hat für 20% mehr Leistung. Wurde auch wie bescheuert gekauft! 

Dann brauch Vega eben mehr als die Konkurrenz, was solls, als ob die paar Watt sich überhaupt bemerkbar machen würden! Davon träumen die meisten wohl. Als ob man jeden Tag 8h Zocken würde! 

Vega ist jetzt kein großer Wurf, ist eben immer noch das gleiche wie bei Maxwell / Fiji. Dabei muss man auch noch dazu Sagen, Pascall ist einfach nur ein großer Maxwell und nicht mehr. 

Werde mir trotzdem eine Vega 56 irgendwann holen, wieso auch nicht? Leistet was sie soll und reicht für alles.


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2017)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> ..."Gar nicht releasen", wie von dir vorgeschlagen, ist übrigens keine Option, schließlich hat man schon im Voraus mit den Fertigern Verträge über ein gewisses Chipkontingent abgeschlossen.
> Die einfach mal so aufzukündigen geht halt nicht so einfach. Da stellt man lieber seine Chips her und verkauft die unter Verlust, da geht weniger Geld bei flöten...



Aus meiner Sicht als Verbraucher wäre es ansehnlicher, ja gar ehrlicher und Verständnis-erzeugender, ja gar mit wesentlich 
mehr Würde behaftet, öffentlich im Klartext zuzugeben, dass man seine Ziele (noch) nicht erreicht hat und der Release 
(noch) warten muss, da nicht nur die Kunden, sondern auch AMD selbst an sich einen gewissen Anspruch hat und nicht 
schon wieder, wie mit "Bulldozer" halbgare, nicht konkurrenzfähige Technologie (bestenfalls im Betastatus) launcht, 
nach dem Motto: "Augen zu und durch"...
Wäre doch toll wenn mal wenigstens einer in der IT Branche das Lügen, Verfälsche und Betrügen komplett sein liesse.
Wenn es da einen gäbe, bei dem jeder Kunde und Fachredakteur, jeder IT Kaufmann und jeder Techniker weiß: 
"Was die machen und sagen hat Hand und Fuss, darauf kann man sich 100%ig verlassen. 
Die Produkte tun was versprochen wurde und bis auf winzige Kleinigkeiten gibt es keine Macken, 
deaktivierte Teilbereiche, Verfügbarkeitsprobleme, Mondpreise oder was sonst noch alles regelmäßig 
auf dieser Liste landet.."
Man bekommt einfach nicht mehr das Gefühl, der unfreiwillige Betatester zu sein, der dafür auch noch bezahlen soll.
Aberstattdessen bekommt man einen ganz anderen Eindruck:
Der Idiot von Endkunde, dem man ruhig das blaue vom Himmel versprechen kann und im Endeffekt seine absichtlich im 
Vorfeld auf weiter Flur geschürten Erwartungen  wiederholt mit Füßen tritt.. Der darf dann auch noch mit schlechter 
Verfügbarkeit, schlechtem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und einem beispielhaft hohen Stromverbrauch  konfrontiert, mal wieder... na?.. rrrichtiiig! Warten!
Denn die Crypto-Miner, welche ja seit einigen Monaten schwerpunktmäßig AMD-Grafikkarten (Verbraucherprodukte!) "Flugzeugeweise" aus dem Markt ziehen, 
bevor der Einzelhandel überhaupt kaum noch etwas davon bekommt und die restlichen Karten dann bei Einzelhändlern in "handelsunüblichen Mengen"  leerkaufen,  
wodurch dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch die Preise erheblich steigen.. Das wusste AMD im Vorfeld, man hätte das vertraglich mit Liefersperren und weiteren 
Vertragsstrafen im Großhandel unterbinden können, hat man aber nicht.. Warum auch, Miner kaufen mehr und zahlen besser, steigern den Quartalsumsatz und befriedigen die Aktionäre.
Nur die... rrichtig.. "Endkunden müssen mal wieder ... "warten!"
Warten darauf dass sich irgendwas an der Situation verbessert.. Aber Hardware ist weder Käse noch Wein und reift demnach auch nicht mit zunehmendem Alter.
Und wer erhofft sich schon , dass sich auf seiner Grafikkarte Gärstoffe oder gar Schimmelpilze ansammeln? 




cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> ...Des weiteren mal zu deinem Tonfall: stell dir vor, eine GPU lässt sich mal nicht "so einfach" herstellen. Vega mag nicht so gut sein, wie Nvidia, aber von "peinlich" kann bei einer der komplexesten für Endnutzer erschwinglichen Maschinen des Planeten meiner Meinung nach keine Rede sein. Vega ist wegen mir nicht konkurrenzfähig, aber bevor ich Vega als "peinlich" abstemple, würde ich mir erstmal anschauen, wie viel Wissen in Vega geflossen ist und was für eine enorme Wertschöpfung dieser Grafikchip nichtsdestotrotz darstellt. Und dann würde ich merken, dass so ein Tonfall einfach unangebracht ist.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Live-Stream wurde doch schon hundert Mal durchgekaut. Wie würdest denn du eine öffentliche Pressekonferenz zu einem Produkt gestalten, bei dem jeder sehen will, dass es die Konkurrenz zerstört, aber es in Wirklichkeit mit Ach und Krach mit der Konkurrenz mithalten kann? Wie würdest du dieses Wissen publik machen, außer "gar nicht"?
> gRU?; cAPS



Bei all dem wundert er sich noch über meinen "Tonfall" welcher genaugenommen gar nicht existiert, das ist eigentlich eher eine subjektiv wahrgenommene Sache..
Ich denke ich habe diese Fragen schon im letzten Absatz oben beantwortet.  Wenn das alles so unangebracht von mir ist, warum bekommt der Artikel dann immer mehr Likes?
Sogar heute noch kam wieder Zustimmung in Form von "Likes"...

Insgesamt: Sorry AMD, aber den benötigten Leumund (Ruf)habt ihr nicht, um so ein Ding wie ihr es schon  mit Bulldozer abgezogen habt, jetzt erneut durchzuziehen.
Der "Underdog-Bonus" ist aufgebraucht, seit der großen Wettbewerbsverzerrung per Knebelverträgen seitens Intel zu eurem Schaden ist etwa ein Jahrzehnt vergangen.
Das sind bei eurer Zielgruppe für Gaming-Grafikkarten und -CPUs locker zwei Generationen. Und denen die heute kaufen wollen ist es sowas von Schnuppe was damals war.
und die paar, die von damals noch übrig sind, wie ich... die in der ein oder anderen Community noch einen gewissen Tenor angeben... die letrzten davon vergrault ihr gerade 
mit vernichtendem Erfolg! Ich meine, klar.. dieses "alter-Wein-in-neuen-Schläuchen-Ding"(umlabeln) bei den Grafikkarten "machen die anderen ja auch" (so rechtfertigen sich unreife Charaktere).
Und Jahrelang konntet ihr mit eurer Opferrolle ganz gut leben, aber das ist jetzt vorbei. Ihr  seid genauso verlogen und abgezockt wie alle anderen auch! 
Ich kaufe euch das nicht ab, die Gamer stünden im Fokus, die Miner nicht.. 


> Wer etwas wirklich will, der findet einen Weg..
> Wer nicht, der findet Ausreden!


Mit anderen Worten: Net labern! Machen! Nicht kleckern sondern klotzen! 
Sonst könnt ihr bald dicht machen, also sobald die Miner euch wie bis dahin alle anderen auch fallen lassen, wenn ihr so weitermacht!


----------



## BeaverCheese (29. August 2017)

Wo kann ich dem Autor einen Daumen nach unten geben?
Selten so viel 💩 gelesen.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (29. August 2017)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht, es wurde die 1080 als Gegner genannt und diese wurde geschlagen. Der Stromverbrauch macht vielleicht 20 Euro im Jahr aus, ist also zu vernachlässigen. Dass ein Chip, der eigentlich gar nicht für den Gamingsektor entwickelt wurde, der Konkurrenz hinterherhinkt und dabei noch das ein oder andere Problem mit sich bringt, finde ich auch nicht verwunderlich, gerade in Bezug auf die eingesetzten Technologien (HBM...) Irgendjemand muss immer den ersten Schritt gehen, sonst würden wir immernoch ohne Feuer in Höhlen hausen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schinken (29. August 2017)

Eine News ist das nicht. Eher ein Essay. Viel zu subjektiv um dem Anspruch an einen Artikel gerecht zu werden. Trotzdem ist es ein interessanter Beitrag, nicht falsch verstehen. Aber auf jeden Fall falsch bei den User-News.


----------



## Gysi1901 (29. August 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das gejammer nicht!
> 
> Es ist alles vor Release bekannt gewesen?!
> 
> ...


Vor Release war das alles soweit bekannt, dass unser AMD-Lager hier teilweise behauptet hat, Vega würde 50 Prozent vor der 1080 Ti liegen. Und was heißt 'ja und'? Nvidia wurde damals für Stromfresser ebenso kritisiert. Wenn man über den Nutzungszeitraum 20€ mehr an Strom zahlt, sollte man das heute einkalkulieren. Die Folgen in Sachen Lautstärke und Abwärme im Gehäuse kommen ja noch dazu.




Seidenstrumpf schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem nicht, es wurde die 1080 als Gegner genannt und diese wurde geschlagen. Der Stromverbrauch macht vielleicht 20 Euro im Jahr aus, ist also zu vernachlässigen. Dass ein Chip, der eigentlich gar nicht für den Gamingsektor entwickelt wurde, der Konkurrenz hinterherhinkt und dabei noch das ein oder andere Problem mit sich bringt, finde ich auch nicht verwunderlich[...]


Darüber, ob die 1080 geschlagen wurde, lässt sich trefflich streiten - viele Hardwaremagazine sind zu einem anderen Ergebnis gekommen. Und der Chip wurde nicht für den Gamingsektor entwickelt? AMD hat es in den Ankündigungen an die ganz große Glocke gehängt, dass man sich auf Spieler fokussiert.


----------

